# Cleaning bikes



## model-a (Dec 4, 2012)

What do most of ya'll clean bikes with that won't hurt paint just soap and water.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 4, 2012)

I use a bucket of water, a wash rag and Simple green. After it is dry I go over and missed or stubborn areas with WD-40 and a blue or white (gentle) Scotch pad and wipe with clean cloth.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 7, 2012)

Dish soap and water to start, then assess the rust levels and locations. Hit the worse rust areas with oxalic acid or a Dremel wire brush, depending on the location and size. I've also used WD-40 on areas that have rust but don't need oxalic acid or the Dremel. Once the rust is gone, I match the paint and use a quality, thinned paint to fill the gaps. Then I polish it level with a decent automotive polish and wipe to shine with a soft cloth.


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 8, 2012)

*No windex!!!!!*

On silkscreens!! You'll wipe them right off. I learned that lesson the hard way on a early 60's Racer.


----------



## kos22us (Jan 7, 2013)

i use boiled linseed oil if the bicycle is just dirty, cleans very well and will bring out the paint nicely, a little bit of it goes a long way, apply then wipe off with a clean dry rag, it's oil based so it will leave the faintest layer of oil which will protect for the future, if the bicycle is rusty i generally just use lightly the lightest steel wool (quad 0000) as im sure we all do and then the linseed oil, if the frame and or parts is rusted out i use the ole wire brush then the linseed which cleans & darkens up the area nicely


----------



## Coaster Brake (Jan 7, 2013)

I steam cleaned a bike once, with a hotsy steam cleaner.
I wouldn't recommend it for anything with fragile paint, but it sure did do one heck of a job on that rusty peerless I've got. There was a lot more paint under that rust than I originally had thought....

On second thought, don't do that.


----------



## shawn57187 (Jan 8, 2013)

Same process for cleaning a motorcycle:
Degreaser like WD40 to remove oil and other petroleum products.  A citrus cleaner to remove the WD40 remnants.  Follow up with soap and water. Then a cutting compound and wax to restore shine to the paint.  

This series is great for cleaning up a old bicycle.  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HREqf4wIukA

If its already been deep cleaned, I just use soap and water.


----------



## Buster1 (Jan 8, 2013)

Simple Green
WD-40
Steel Wool and WD-40 on old chrome


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 10, 2013)

I have had great results on Schwinn chrome with 0000 steel wool and Mother's. Don't use anything coarser than 0000. I also like Meguiar's cleaner wax on original paint.


----------

